

Middle click to close inactive tabs = Very Bad Idea - webuiarchitect

Many number of times this feature has closed the tabs in my browser I was actually trying to open. And I am not even using a mouse; I'm on laptop and some touch combination on the touchpad actually triggering the 'middle click' event.<p>I think it is a bad feature which shouldn't be there at all.
======
rcfox
Well, I'm glad that you're not in charge of making these decisions. I use this
feature all of the time.

~~~
webuiarchitect
Ok. I think this might be trouble mainly because of touchpad. We need to see
for more comments from those who use more of touchpad than mouse. Anybody?

~~~
webuiarchitect
At least, I would appreciate an option to turn-off this feature on application
level. How about that?

